# How do you deal with eating attacks during PMS



## Catrina84 (Aug 5, 2013)

So I found out that a hybrid between low-FODMAP, Paleo and inttermittent fasting works for my hardcore IBS. Besides the intermittent fasting (I do have lunch once on a while) I stick to it religiously. However I am a hardcore-PMSer and 7 days prior to my period, I overeat on breakfast lunch and dinner for about 5 days. I finally made it to at least "just overeat 3 times a day" (I used to be hardcorebulimic, always peaking around that time and shoveling obscene amount of sugar into my mouth)

I stilll feel awful but I have no idea how to deal with my PMS otherwise. I get incredibly tired and depressed and I always feel I have to comfort myself with food!


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Good question. I just ate a ton of strawberries and snickers mini bars. I'm so bloated and miserable from the monthly right now I don't know the difference.


----------

